
How Not following my dreams enabled me to build a startup with 3.2M users - vinnyglennon
https://medium.com/swlh/how-not-following-my-dreams-enabled-me-to-build-a-startup-with-3-2-million-users-b03a9cb05cb9
======
mankash666
Wonderful! Like a case study on learnings from the "rework" book.

